# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Making a CO2 Reactor



## walpurgis999 (Feb 6, 2003)

Im always in the mood for tinkering with something, and I keep stumbling across posts on how to create a CO2 Reactor. I was going to mimmick this set up: http://www.floridadriftwood.com/product.asp?0=217&1=253&3=147 . One question: Do you think that if run a AC PH that does 200gph through it, it would be too strong? I dont want the filter to push the sponge out of the bottom of the chamber.

Shoplights are not an option, the underpower lights, and burn out in the long run.


----------



## walpurgis999 (Feb 6, 2003)

Im always in the mood for tinkering with something, and I keep stumbling across posts on how to create a CO2 Reactor. I was going to mimmick this set up: http://www.floridadriftwood.com/product.asp?0=217&1=253&3=147 . One question: Do you think that if run a AC PH that does 200gph through it, it would be too strong? I dont want the filter to push the sponge out of the bottom of the chamber.

Shoplights are not an option, the underpower lights, and burn out in the long run.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Well if you have a cannister reactor then I would suggest building a external reactor. Other wise go for it.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

If you want to go cheap then Floridadriftwood design should be efficient enough. I think Ghorig's design of his CO2 chamber is by far more efficient.

Detail info could be found here. 
Ghorig's CO2 reactor

If you want to spend real $$$ and be 100% efficient then I would suggest Reactor 1000 which could be purchased from Robert.










Good luck.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

What size tank is this going into?

200gph sounds real fast, but you may be able to throttle it back or make the tube a little longer. 
You could also secure the ponge in the end, but the key is not to shoot the CO2 out the other end without diffusing it.

If you want to do external for a larger tank (50g+) then we already have lots of ideas in this forum.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## walpurgis999 (Feb 6, 2003)

I have a AC 500 on my planted tank, so I am going to have to build one for the inside of my tank or by the one from Florida Driftwood. I too think that 200gph is way too fast. Let me know, do you think that 200gph would be too much for a reactor. If so, I can just buy the one from Florida Driftwood because it would cost half as much to buy a new powerhead--and trying to find a slow ph is really hard in Buffalo and most likely expensive. I dont even think they have them on Bigals. Thanks for the pics and advice.

Shoplights are not an option, the underpower lights, and burn out in the long run.


----------



## Fedorov (Apr 16, 2003)

Hi all I am new to this board , but have read it many time . 
I just built a internal pvc Co2 reactor this weekend for use with my penguin 1140 (which is 300 gph) . All I did was run a T fitting out the bottom and ran 1/2 " pipe with holes drill in them along the back of the tank . I have a small current that does not even break the surface of the water in my 55g .


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

How much flow you need really depends on the reactor. I run the full output of my Rena XP3 though my DIY external reactor. And I have yet to see CO2 being blown though it.

Big Al's carries pump/powerheads down to around 50 gph. Look around and you will find them.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Fedorov,
Good to have you here. 
You should have piped in sooner







Let us know if there's any help you need.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Fedorov (Apr 16, 2003)

Thank you , I have just been sitting back learning all kinds of things .

I also forgot to say that I have not seen any co2 bubbles coming out of my set up , but sure do have bubbles coming from the plants .


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Fedorov:
> Thank you , I have just been sitting back learning all kinds of things .
> ...


Well, I'm not sure what kind of CO2 setup you have but it looks like your injected CO2 is completely dissolved before it hits the tank.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Fedorov (Apr 16, 2003)

I am using a 5 pound tank and running into a 300gph powerhead , that goes into a 2" pvc pipe with foam stuffed inside then out two 1/2 " pvc pipes to the tank .


----------

